# OSRAM OSTAR in General Lighting



## NewBie (Dec 9, 2006)

Lighting Science Group Develops R-16 LED Lamp Using
*OSRAM Opto Semiconductors' OSTAR(R) LED*
Monday October 9, 8:00 am ET
New LED-based Lamp Offers Advanced Lighting Alternative for Industrial,
Commercial and Consumer Marketplaces

SAN JOSE, Calif. & DALLAS--(BUSINESS WIRE)--OSRAM Opto Semiconductors, one of the world's leaders in light-emitting diode (LED) technology, and the Lighting Science Group Corporation (OTCBB:LSGP - News), a leading designer and marketer of energy efficient LED lighting solutions, announced that the OSRAM Opto Semiconductors OSTAR® lighting product will be utilized in LSG's
new LED-based R-16 compact floodlight for use in the estimated multi-billion dollar industrial, commercial and consumer markets
http://www.lsgc.com/press/pr061009.pdf


Specifications:
150 lumens
Power consumption 4.8 Watts
150/4.8 = 31.25 lm/W
http://www.lsgc.com/brochures/R16 FLOOD LIGHT.pdf


The upgraded six die OSRAM OSTAR unit:
Model R16
175 lumens
Power consumption 6W
29.17 lm/W
http://store.lsgc.com/R16-WHITE-FLOODLIGHT-MEDIUM-EDISON-BASE-P13C1.aspx


There is even a higher output one where they under-drove *three OSRAM OSTARs (six die)* to get the efficiency up:
Model R30
500 lumens
Power consumption 11 Watts
45.45 lm/W
In this one, actually has a picture where you can see the six die OSTAR
http://www.lsgc.com/brochures/R30 FLOOD LIGHT.pdf


So, it looks like if you heavily underdrive the OSTAR, you can get it's efficiencies up to the Royal Philips Luxeon levels. Really good idea...


Lets see, the OSTAR is showing it is a maximum of 27W rated. 

-At 700mA and 20.8V, OSRAM shows 18lm/W, or 14.56 Watts consumption.
-At 350mA and ~18.5V, OSRAM states 27lm/W, or 6.475 Watts consumption.
http://catalog.osram-os.com/media/_en/Graphics/00040293_0.pdf

The R30 says it consumes 11 Watts. With three of the six die OSRAM OSTAR, 11W/3 devices= 3.7 Watts per OSTAR. But you have the power losses of the converter inside. If we figure 80% effciencies, this would figure out to underdriving the six die OSTAR at about 3 Watts. It looks like it might actually be possible if you heavily underdrive the six die OSRAM OSTAR, to get it to hit 45lm/W.


Interesting approach to the problem.


More details on the six die OSTAR design:
http://www.lsgc.com/press/pr060718.pdf


----------

